# Using Rigid Conduit as a Means of Support



## jar546 (Nov 24, 2018)

In this old photo of mine, you can see that a single piece of rigid conduit along with unistrut was used to support 3 other vertical pieces of RMC.  So, one piece of rigid is being used to support 3 other pieces of rigid and the shut off enclosure to the 4 pieces of unistrut.

Is this a violation since the conduit being used for support is not conduit being used as an active conduit?

If you think so, please cite the NEC code section.


----------



## ICE (Nov 24, 2018)

The bollard is a nice touch. I wouldn’t have an issue with that as long as it is solid. Stuffing it with concrete would block bugs and you couldn’t bend it if you tried.


----------



## RJJ (Nov 25, 2018)

I would say ok if the piece being used for support is in the concrete.


----------



## TheCommish (Nov 26, 2018)

that is not a piece of conduit it  is piece of pipe


----------



## steveray (Nov 26, 2018)

I think I am kinda with Commish on this....it's not a raceway until it is intended to be used for wiring...


----------



## jar546 (Nov 26, 2018)

Let the records show that I happily approved that installation as I felt it was compliant with the NEC.


----------



## ICE (Dec 1, 2018)

I was cleaning out some picture files when I came across this.  I did not accept this but unfortunately I didn't get a picture of the fix.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2018)

Is that EMT?  The roofing tape is a nice touch.  Never pass in south Florida due to wind loads.


----------



## ICE (Dec 1, 2018)

Yes it it EMT.  It was too flimsy for them so they zip-tied it to the plumbing.


----------



## jar546 (Dec 1, 2018)

Do you remember what the fix was?


----------

